# How should i do water changes in my now planted tank?



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

do i just syphon around the plants, i dont have any carpeting plants, but i will get some next week


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Just do what you normally do with more care so you do not damage your plants


----------



## 0828Dawn (Dec 28, 2012)

yep, simply siphon around and actually over (if they are a hardier plant - ie swords) your plants.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you take water out and you put water in....geeeeezzzzz....do i gotta teach you everything ???.....lol

make yourself a smaller python type device so you can get into smaller areas...just be careful is all...


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

ok thanks, when my carpeting plant gets esteblished (i dont know what type im going to get) can i syphon over it?


----------



## 0828Dawn (Dec 28, 2012)

yep, just make sure it get's good and rooted..worse case scenario you might end up having to "tuck" it back down.


----------

